# FreeBSD 8.3 or 9.1 -- the quickest way to get FreeBSD + graphical Internet browser



## cweks (Jan 6, 2013)

FreeBSD 8.3 or 9.1 -- the quickest way to get FreeBSD + graphical Internet browser

Can someone please write down the shortest and quickest way to get FreeBSD + graphical Internet browser. Is it possible to get install FreeBSD and install a graphical Internet browser and be able to browse the Internet under 15 minutes ?

What is the minimum number of commands and what are those commands once the initial / basic installation of FreeBSD is completed to get to the point of being able to browse the Internet via let's say Opera browser ?


----------



## formateur_fou (Jan 6, 2013)

cweks said:
			
		

> Is it possible to get install FreeBSD and install a graphical Internet browser and be able to browse the Internet under 15 minutes ?


Nobody did it quicker than 13.37 minutes ;-)
FreeBSD requires time to learn how to do things. You should look at the Handbook :
chapter 6
chapter7.2


----------



## shitson (Jan 6, 2013)

You should be able to install X.Org + a browser when selecting the packages to install off the disc when installing the Operating System. Read the handbook as said above.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 6, 2013)

@*cweks*



> Can someone please write down the shortest and quickest way to get FreeBSD + graphical Internet browser.


Check these two:
https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=35308
https://cooltrainer.org/2012/01/02/a-freebsd-9-desktop-how-to/



> Is it possible to get install FreeBSD and install a graphical Internet browser and be able to browse the Internet under 15 minutes?


Yes, just use PC-BSD 9.1 



> What is the minimum number of commands and what are those commands once the initial / basic installation of FreeBSD is completed to get to the point of being able to browse the Internet via let's say Opera browser ?


(instructions after FreeBSD install)

```
# dhclient em0
# pkg_add -rv xorg openbox opera
# Xorg -configure
# mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# adduser YOU
# su - YOU
% echo openbox > ~/.xinitrc
% xinit -- -nolisten tcp
% opera
```


----------

